# Boiled Corn on the Cob



## jfor (Dec 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to really 'bring down the house' with something as simple as boiled corn on the cob? All the recipes I've seen and tried are just basic -- corn, water, salt and pepper(maybe butter)........cook. Either I can't seem to grab it or this is just in and of itself too PLAIN a recipe. 
I recently had some of Chili's corn on the cob and it was great. This is probably a result of getting the right seasonings together but I want to duplicate this at home BAD!
Anyone know how to take something basically simple and make it great? Anybody know how Chili's does their's? I asked but no answer yet. 

_Somewhere inside me is a chef begging to get out!!

Thank you!!!
_


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2009)

You could try roasting the corn.

As for seasoning, beyond S&P try grated parmesan cheese, chili powder, let your imagination go wild.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 12, 2009)

Adding a tablespoon of sugar to the boiling water will help to keep the corn sweet. Why? I don't know, unless it has to do with osmotic pressure of the water. All I know is it makes a difference and people have been doing it for more than 150 years.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 12, 2009)

have you tried grilling corn on the cob instead of boiling? Is it an option for you? Personaly, I much prefer grilling, taste much better.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 12, 2009)

Crab Boil in the water!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 12, 2009)

Selkie said:


> Adding a tablespoon of sugar to the boiling water will help to keep the corn sweet. Why? I don't know, unless it has to do with osmotic pressure of the water. All I know is it makes a difference and people have been doing it for more than 150 years.


 
I use honey.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 13, 2009)

*Nuke It!*

I fought getting a microwave for years but corn on the cob is one thing that has been dramatically better since I got one.  It's so easy.  I shuck and de-silk the corn, lay the cobs on a paper plate and cover with a wet paper towel.  Then I cook it on high for 10 minutes.  If the cobs are crowded, I will turn them 180 at the six minute mark.  It comes out perfect every time.  

My microwave is not extremely powerful.  I would probably reduce the time two minutes if mine had more power.

~Kathleen


----------



## mexican mama (Dec 14, 2009)

I suggest add butter when you finish boiling..make sure that its not too wet when you add the butter...also some lemon and some rosemary to make a herb butter.I too prefer grilling corn coz i love the smoky taste of it. We make elote/MExican grilled corn whenever we have corn at home...its so delicious





Elote


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok.. that corn looks fantastic.  Does it ship well?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 15, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> have you tried grilling corn on the cob instead of boiling? Is it an option for you? Personaly, I much prefer grilling, taste much better.



CharlieD, you took the words right out of my mouth.  There are two techniques for grilling corn on the cob (probably more).  These are to grill with the husks on, and grill with the husks off.  If you are going to grill with the husks on, open the husks to make sure there are no critters residing inside.  Soak the corn in water for a half hour or so.  Grill over a solid bed of charcoal, or over the flame of your gas grill for about 5 minutes.  Turn over and grill for another 3 minutes.

 With the husk off, rub the corn with butter or your favorite cooking oil, sprinkle with chili powder, a bit of garlic, salt and pepper.  Place over the carcoal and cover.  Close the vents half way and turn every 4 minutes or so to avoid scorching the corn.  Remove when the corn is hot.

The quickest way I know to cook corn is to open the husk, and rub the corn with softened butter.  Season with a bit of garlic compound butter, salt and pepper.  You can also add a bit of liquid smoke to the rub.  Close the husk and microwave three ears for about 3 minutes.  Remove the husks and serve piping hot.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Dec 15, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Crab Boil in the water!!!
> 
> Enjoy!



Yes, Sir, that's a good one. We are going to fix Frogmore Stew (low-country boil) for guests this Sat night. You know...sausage, potatoes, onions, sweet corn and shrimp boiled together with Crab Boil, halved lemons and butter. We told one of our guests what we were fixing, and he asked warily if it had frogs in it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 15, 2009)

Constance said:
			
		

> We told one of our guests what we were fixing, and he asked warily if it had frogs in it.




Tell Kim to cut a piece or two of sausage to resemble a frog leg...Make sure your guest gets it........


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 16, 2009)

mexican mama said:


> I suggest add butter when you finish boiling..make sure that its not too wet when you add the butter...also some lemon and some rosemary to make a herb butter.I too prefer grilling corn coz i love the smoky taste of it. We make elote/MExican grilled corn whenever we have corn at home...its so delicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There is a corn vendor in the next suburb over from ours (Chicago suburb) that pushes that cart around almost year round. I have not seen him in a couple of weeks, I wonder if hes done til spring? I need me some mexicorn!!!


----------

